# blue water? seas?



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

since all the sites are down, does anyone know the forecast for Thursday. Planning to troll the edge and possibly deep drop. thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

4wahoo850 said:


> since all the sites are down, does anyone know the forecast for Thursday. Planning to troll the edge and possibly deep drop. thanks


Ocean master posted up that blue water is just past the edge .


----------

